# Christmas



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

Since it is almost Christmas, I am preparing for my travel home.. Although it is only about an hour and a half away, I do not want to leave my hedgie for 3 days. I will be bringing my gifts up before Christmas, so when traveling my vehicle will not be packed however I want to make sure my hedgie is warm and safe since he is only two months old. I don't know if I should bringing my hedgie in a small cage I have, or a carrying case. If anyone can give me any travel tips for winter, he will not be outside longer then 3 minutes as that it the max time it takes for me to get to the vehicle. I want to keep him warm, comfortable, and try not to scare him.

Tips please!


Thanks, Zoe


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

You might want to pick up some of those hand warmers to keep your hedgie warm outside the vehicle. You know, the packets that you rub and they heat up. I have herd that some hedgies get car sick, but my BubbleWrap was weird and loved car rides. Just in case you might want to bring paper towels to clean up any messes. Happy travels.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

My little shocktop has already traveled her fair share (because of the holidays). I learned quite a bit. One thing to remember is- she needs to stay warm. Luckily our car had a seat heat, so that was quiet easy; however, it helped to warm up the car before we even brought her outside (waiting for even a fast car to warm up to 73 degrees in cold weather can be nerve wracking.)

Shocktop uses a travel carrier, and she has a water bottle attached. She doesn't drink very frequently, but it's there if she needs it. We do not provide food, so she doesn't get travel tummy . The travel carrier can be buckled to the seat for safety, and we frequently put a blanket around it (but not over the ventilation) to insulate it and minimize visual stimulation, which may lead to stress.

When Shocktop's travelling, we go all-out with the fleece liners- she poops and pees a lot, and she'll want something that's still warm and dry. I recommend you bring along a quart sized ziplock bag and some toilet paper, so when she does go, you can clean up quickly and it doesn't stink up your car. If you can't do that, just beware :roll:.

We make sure to keep our driving smooth and defensive- we don't want her rolling around her cage the whole time. Also, I don't know if it makes a difference, but we're also keen on keeping the volume of the music down.

When we get to our destination, we set up her cage first thing, get it warm, with fresh water, food, and a clean wheel, and then let her crawl out of her travel container into the cage when she's ready.

Since the trip is only 3 days, you might not even want to disturb her the whole time she's "home" with you. Likely she'll be stressed and recovering. You might see a small decrease in appetite or wheeling, but then it's time to take her home!


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks so much! I did not even think about heating the car before we go in it, so that he doesn't get cold. 

And those hand warmers, do I place them in his carrying case, or underneath it? Or I guess underneath the blankets?


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

zomeister said:


> Thanks so much! I did not even think about heating the car before we go in it, so that he doesn't get cold.
> 
> And those hand warmers, do I place them in his carrying case, or underneath it? Or I guess underneath the blankets?


I put mine under the blankets.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

You need to invest in one of those hard sided pet carriers, no cages, no bars. EMS are trained to look for those in an accident, they may overlook another type of carrying case. The hard sided carriers can also be buckled into a seatbelt, keeping your hedgie secure. The small ones approved for airline use are best. You should be able to pick one up at a local petstore for around $20 or so.


----------

